# Quill Stems



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a 3T silver quill stem that I would like to replace with a shorter stem. I have found some 3T stems on the internet that are anodized grey. Does anyone have any experience or - better yet - photos of such a stem with 3T silver bars?

One stem I am considering is the 3T Evol stem. Do any of you know if the hinged stem securely holds the bars in place?

An alternative to a 3T stem is the Deda Murex quill stem. Does anyone have experience on how well it grips the handlebars? I have read some complaints about its ability to stay tight. On the other hand, the Deda site says the Murex is new for 2012. Perhaps they have changed the design.

Thank you.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I had a Deda Murex and a 3T Mutant. I still have the Mutant, so there was something I didn't like about the Murex or I wouldn't have sold it. I believe the issue was I thought it was too flexy and it scared the pooh out of me. What length are you looking for -- I am getting ready to put some quill stems up for sale.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am probably looking at the 105mm size. I have a 120mm now.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

The only quill stem I have that is that short is an old Trek Icon that was recalled. Not something you would want to ride on.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I've been a longtime fan of the older 3T stems. From the Record 84 and others. I picked up an Evol stem in the dark gray finish you mentioned but it remains unmounted with some black finished bars. If the bars you have in mind are of traditional bend/round not egro, I'd look for the Record 84 model. I have Pro Chrome Corsas on two bikes which I like. The finish of those Thron tubes is easily taken care of by using some 3M type blending/abrasive pads. 

Deda Murex quill, read some of the online reviews and see if you still want it. I would be skeptical if it is the same design as the old one. I don't find it very aesthetically pretty on a traditional road bike. 

For readily available this Nitto:
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=7423&category=1728


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Kuma601 said:


> I've been a longtime fan of the older 3T stems. From the Record 84 and others. I picked up an Evol stem in the dark gray finish you mentioned but it remains unmounted with some black finished bars. If the bars you have in mind are of traditional bend/round not egro, I'd look for the Record 84 model. I have Pro Chrome Corsas on two bikes which I like. The finish of those Thron tubes is easily taken care of by using some 3M type blending/abrasive pads.


Thanks for this information. I have a Record 84 now that fit my (longer and more flexible) body in 1995 but no longer does  

How does the Evo stem look next to silver?

Are you saying that I can make the Evol stem silver with the above technique? will that make it more prone to rust? 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

rgordin said:


> Thanks for this information. I have a Record 84 now that fit my (longer and more flexible) body in 1995 but no longer does
> 
> How does the Evo stem look next to silver?
> 
> ...


The Evol stem I have is paired with black bars. 

I would leave the anodizing as it is on the stem rather than trying to refinish it. This is the 3T Pro Chrome stem I am referring to.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the photos. For the bike I will use the stem on, I would like a more traditionally shaped quill than the Pro Chrome Road. I like the Evol stem - just wish it came in silver.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I had the same issue trying to find silver when I was looking about a year ago. Some of the really old bike shops might have other color variants but hunting them down is tedious. One local shop had new in box Record 84's but with a $150 price, used ones were $100.  That auction site is the easier place to find these.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll call some local shops. I notice Cinelli is manufacturing their 1A stem. Not the most elegant but perhaps an answer.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Nitto makes some nice stems if you can't find a 3TTT that suits your fancy.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

The Deda Murex clamps fine. I wouldn't give it a second thought--mine never slipped once. I think it's a fine looking stem, although not the stiffest.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

rgordin said:


> I have a 3T silver quill stem that I would like to replace with a shorter stem. I have found some 3T stems on the internet that are anodized grey. Does anyone have any experience or - better yet - photos of such a stem with 3T silver bars?
> 
> One stem I am considering is the 3T Evol stem. Do any of you know if the hinged stem securely holds the bars in place?
> 
> ...


Here you go....



















I will post better pictures when I get home...


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Your bike looks _great_! It appears from the photos that the bar is the same color as the stem - grey. Is that correct? If so, I need to focus on the color contrast with the silver components and lugs. I currently have silver 3T bars but want a shorter stem.

Any problem with the binder bolt cover staying attached?

I hope you can post more photos - thank you.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

rgordin said:


> Thanks. Your bike looks _great_! It appears from the photos that the bar is the same color as the stem - grey. Is that correct? If so, I need to focus on the color contrast with the silver components and lugs. I currently have silver 3T bars but want a shorter stem.
> 
> Any problem with the binder bolt cover staying attached?
> 
> I hope you can post more photos - thank you.


The color rendition is not the best. They are mor elike a bronze color, but I am as "color-deaf" as I am tone deaf. But the stem and the handlebar match color. I will post better pictures.

Most of the bike's components are silver or chromed and the handlebar/stem look fine.

No problem keeping the stem bolt cover on. 

I really like 3T products.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I really love the look of your bike. I have always thought Bottecchia were gorgeous bikes.

How long ago did you switch to index shifting? Is that the original chrome plating - it looks immaculate.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

rgordin said:


> I really love the look of your bike. I have always thought Bottecchia were gorgeous bikes.
> 
> How long ago did you switch to index shifting? Is that the original chrome plating - it looks immaculate.


I switched over to the Campy Athena a few months ago. I had debated, for a long time, whether to keep it stock or go with the newer system. I finally changed over to 11 speed and I now "kick" myself for not switching sooner.

I liked the old components, but there is no comparison to the newer systems, especially Campy.





































The chrome and the paint are all original.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I had been thinking about having another of my bikes, an '84 Serotta Club Special frame, repaired and built. Your bike is pushing me further in that direction - the Athena group is a good choice because it keeps the look of the prior group.

BTW, how long is your stem?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

rgordin said:


> I had been thinking about having another of my bikes, an '84 Serotta Club Special frame, repaired and built. Your bike is pushing me further in that direction - the Athena group is a good choice because it keeps the look of the prior group.
> 
> BTW, how long is your stem?


That's the reason I finally switched to theAthena 11 speed group. It was a nice way to bring my Bott "up to code" while keeping as much as possible the old looks. My only peeve is that Campy puts so many darned logos on its new components. I like my only Record crank, with just the Campy emblem on it...but oh well!

The stem is a 100...I think. I'll measure it when I come back from my ride.

Your Serotta would look great with the Athena group on it!


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

bottecchia_eja said:


> TThe stem is a 100...I think. I'll measure it when I come back from my ride.
> 
> Your Serotta would look great with the Athena group on it!


I would appreciate your measuring it. I was afraid 100 would look too stubby but it looks very proportional on your bike, which by the length of the head tube, I would guess is slightly smaller than mine (a 1995 Richard Sachs).

I had been thinking about calling Waterford for a quote for the Serotta. Now I may do so.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

rgordin said:


> I would appreciate your measuring it. I was afraid 100 would look too stubby but it looks very proportional on your bike, which by the length of the head tube, I would guess is slightly smaller than mine (a 1995 Richard Sachs).
> 
> I had been thinking about calling Waterford for a quote for the Serotta. Now I may do so.


From the back of the stem to the front (handlebar), the stem measures 5.25 inches

From about the middle of the stem bolt to about the middle of the cross-section of the handler, it measures 4.25 inches, which is about 10.7 cm or 107 mm.

I was having an after ride beer while I took the measurements, so I guess that is as close as I am going to get. 

Hope it helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Accounting for "refreshment error," sounds like a standard 105mm stem. Thanks.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

This is my kind of thread!

What do you guys think of Quill to threadless adapters? Is it safe to say they just add weight and another potential point of failure, or are they OK?

Does an OS bar connected via threadless stem and quill adapter make sense, or would I just be moving the 'flex' somewhere else?

I have a project similar to bottecchia_eja's where I am going to use modern Campy.

My everyday ride is a GIANT TCR Advanced, so it will be interesting to see which one I like better.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

bottecchia_eja said:


> The chrome and the paint are all original.


All that polished chrome and aluminium, oh my! That's practically NSFW for an old Italian like me.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdvig said:


> This is my kind of thread!
> 
> What do you guys think of Quill to threadless adapters? Is it safe to say they just add weight and another potential point of failure, or are they OK?


I haven't liked the quill-to-threadless adapters I've tried. Something in the mess tends to start slipping a bit after a short time, even when I tighten the living chit out of it. 

I'm back to using quill stems on old-school bikes, as the bike gods intended.
.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

SystemShock said:


> I haven't liked the quill-to-threadless adapters I've tried. Something in the mess tends to start slipping a bit after a short time, even when I tighten the living chit out of it.
> 
> I'm back to using quill stems on old-school bikes, as the bike gods intended.
> .


That would be my recommendation as well. 

Modern Campy drive train but old fashioned quill stem.

The bike gods must be kept happy, to do otherwise is very mad mojo indeed!


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

lewdvig said:


> What do you guys think of Quill to threadless adapters? Is it safe to say they just add weight and another potential point of failure, or are they OK?


I would say go for it. In my case, I replaced a Deda Murex quill (not the stiffest stem) with a Profile threadless adapter and a 26.0 threadless stem. There was a noticeable increase in stiffness and I had no issues with that setup. As far as looks the Deda was far superior, but stiffness was definitely improved with the adapter.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

The bike in question comes with a deda thread less stem with adapter. I guess I can test drive and see, but I will likely get an XA.


----------

